# Wrong fuel mix: 32:1 vs 50:1



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a Craftsman chainsaw and somehow I was using my 32:1 mixture when I should have been using the 50:1 as recommended by manufacturer. I figured it out since it was running so poorly, hard to start, hard to idle and just rough. Now I have the correct mixture going through it. How long will it take, if at all, for the saw to wash out the old and run smoothly again. Using the correct formula makes starting and running easier but it still way off optimum performance. 
Thanks all.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It is unlikely that the fuel mixture was the cause of your running issue. Now if the 32:1 mix was older and the 50:1 is newer fuel, that could make a difference. It will only take a few minutes of running to flush out the old mix and start using the new mix. If it doesn't smooth out, the carburetor may need to be serviced, or if it's adjustable, may just need a little mixture tweak to get it in shape.


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, thanks for the reply. Let me point out the saw has less than 3-5 total hours on it. The gas is from the same bulk container. Other devices work properly with this same gas source. I will check this evening to see if there are adjustments to be made. I hate to mess with factory settings this early in the game.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's that new, then perhaps you should take it in to a Sears service center and have them check it for a possible warranty issue. Using a little more oil then is recommended should not cause any running issues, perhaps a little more smoke, but that's about it.


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

If that were only the issue. The saw has few hours on it but it is over a year old. It just did not get the use as intended.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

walther said:


> If that were only the issue. The saw has few hours on it but it is over a year old. It just did not get the use as intended.


Check your warranty statement, many new chainsaws come with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

Will do


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. What 30yr said (40yr by now LOL), and I'll add: DO ENSURE you're using plus or premium fuel in ANY 2-stroke engine. Most all of them for years, and all as of late require 89 or better octane else detonation can occur, damaging the engine.
Also, it was explained at dealer meetings years ago the excessive oil isn't necessarily better, but in fact can effect the engine's operation as well as plug up the exhaust port.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been using 32/1 for years on 50/1 machines and no issues at all on several devices. Yeah, it carbons up a little more but not a problem, certainly doesn't carbon up the plug to not run...............but then I ran 20/1 on motorcycles back in the '60s.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Last year a handyman brought me a Husqvarna blower that is speced to run on a 50:1 ratio. 

It would not run off of choke. I installed a new carb and plug and it ran ok but did not have full power. I finally removed the muffler and the exhaust port was all carbonated up, reducing the opening. After I cleaned it up it ran great. I have the owner now using True fuel because he is not that careful or responsible with his gas maintenance. I told him he can pay a little upfront or pay me a lot latter and not have his blower for a week.

It has been running great since with spec'ed 50:1 ratio gas.

Everyone has an opinion but I think it is overkill to use a 32:1 ratio in something speced for 40 or 50:1...
And it makes more pollution and smoke to boot. Why would you want that? Just use a good quality synthetic oil and follow the spec somewhat closely.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

And fine, I just choose to have the piece of equipment last forever, correct oil and they don't smoke much anyway. 32/1 not overkill to me, I came from a world of 16/1 or 20/1 and got to see how those wear with less stellar materials used back then in the '60s. I feel the newer 50/1 stuff along with less emission also wears out quicker, fancy that. Sure seems to when I put two machines of same brand and model against each other in a comparison using same oil but different cuts of it. Carbon cleaning of mufflers on a 2 stroke is a given eventually, normal maintenance. Just try getting Joe Blow to do that though, he has to get his fingers dirty, God forbid. 

Stratified charge engines run partially straight air, I choose to up-oil over that too. Really don't care what the oil spec is although I keep up with them. I'll worry when they start giving tickets for smoke.

Next week they'll go to 60/1, it never stops.


----------

